# WinCC Verbindung zu Wago 750-881 ??Geht das?



## rheumakay (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte eine Wago 750-881 PLC mit einem Siemens HMI verbinden.

Unter der Auswahlliste Kommunikation/Verbindungen kann man keine Wago auswählen.
Wahrscheinlich geht die Verbindung über Modbus??
Geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Lars Weiß (3 Juli 2012)

Modbus funzt ...


----------



## rheumakay (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo Lars,
aber was stelle ich bei WinCC unter Kommunikation->Verbindungen->Kommunikationstreiber ein??
Oder muß ich noch einen neuen Treiber installieren??
Habe das Starterkit 750-881.


----------



## Rayk (3 Juli 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/13836-ANbindung-von-WAGO-750-841-an-WinCC     dort steh alles drin...

Gruß,
Rayk


----------



## rheumakay (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo Rayk,
das Thema hatte ich auch schon entdeckt.
War mir nur nicht sicher ob das mit dem 750-881 auch geht.

Damals hattest du geschrieben, dass du das mit OPC gemacht hast!?
Ist das so?
Ist der bei Wago kostenpflichtig?


----------



## Rayk (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
750-841 /2 oder 750-881 ist alles gleich (hinsichtlich Modbus)
hier findest du eine Beschreibung der Kopplung des 750-842 über den Wago OPC Server an WinCC das hat damals auch mit dem -841 funktioniert und wird auch mit dem -881 funktionieren

http://www.wago.de/catalogue/downloadSearch.do?docOid=a112100de&act=showAppnotend 
wie das mit dem OPC-server ist musst du mal beim wago support anfragen...

Gruß,
Rayk


----------



## rheumakay (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich muß noch einmal nachhaken...
Die Anleitung ist für Verbindung mit OPC.
Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit mit Modbus Daten austauschen.
Was stelle ich denn bei WinCC ein?Da steht nix von WAGO (siehe Screenshot)


----------



## Micha_RW (4 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

hatte das ganze mal mit einer KT97 von ABB, hab dann Modicon MODBUS TCP/IP genommen mit dem CPU Typ 984 am Port 502.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Gruß, Micha


----------



## rheumakay (4 Juli 2012)

tja, nur ABB ist nicht Wago.Mußtest du auf dem HMI noch irgend etwas extra installieren?(Von wegen OPC Server).


----------



## Micha_RW (4 Juli 2012)

Nein... ist doch schon alles vorhanden. Auf Modicon MODBUS TCP/IP stellen, IP-Adresse der Steuerung angeben und Fertig. 
Eventuell noch mit dem CPU-Typ rumprobieren falls 984 nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## rheumakay (4 Juli 2012)

OK.
Ich werde die Sache nach meinem Urlaub angehen, bis dahin habe ich auch die PLC & HMI.
Dann werde ich mich sicherlich noch einmal melden.


----------



## rheumakay (3 August 2012)

Guten morgen,
so nun habe ich den PC und die PLC vor mir.
Problem ist fokgendes:
Auf dem PC WinCC2005 V1.1 installiert.
Dort kann man als Modbus Verbindung nur ModiconModbus auswählen (also seriell).
Auf meinem Laptop Ist WinCC2008, dort kann ich ModiconModbus TCP/IP anwählen.

Wie bekomme ich denn nun eine Verbindung zur WAGO 750-881 hin?
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


----------



## repök (3 August 2012)

Also mit dem OPC-Server von 3S würde es gehen. Ich meine der ist sogar für umsonst. Ich hab da mal mit rumgespielt (für IBN ein paar daten mitgellogt), und das funzte eigentlich recht sauber.
Der Koppler hat aber auch noch eine Serielle schnittstelle (unter der Klappe die prog.Schnittstelle), da könnte es auch noch mit funktionieren. Dazu würde ich dann mal Wago anrufen.


----------



## rheumakay (3 August 2012)

Danke.
Habe auch schon mit Wago telefoniert.
Installiere mir gerade den OPC von 3s..mal schauen


----------



## rheumakay (14 August 2012)

Hallo,ich habe nach wie vor Probleme beim Verbindungsaufbau von WAGO-750-881 mit einem PC auf dem WinCCflexible Advanced installiert ist.
Auf dem PC ist auch der OPC von Codesys sowie VISAM installiert(mit Visam kenne ich mich besser aus).

Mit Visam bekommen ich eine Verbindung hin(siehe Screenshot).

Bei WinCC habe ich ein neues Projekt erstellt und bislang ein Bild erstellt, sowie Verbindung eingestellt und Variabel angelegt (siehe Screenshot).
Aber es kommt keine Verbindung zustande.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## repök (14 August 2012)

Hast du im OPC-Server von 3S die Variablen vom 881-prg eingetragen? bzw. die konnten aus Codesys exportiert werden und dann im OPC-Server aufgerufen werden. Man musste da einstellungen vornehmen. da muss ich aber mal genau schauen.
Ich meine in den Verbindungen von wincc fehlt noch der Remote-Computer (bei dir 127.0.0.1 wenns auf einem PC ist).


----------



## rheumakay (14 August 2012)

OK,bei demRemoteComputer war ich mir auch nicht sicher, was ich da eintragen soll..dort also die IP des PC´s angeben?!

Aber wo kann man denn die Variablen im OPC Sever eintragen??
Ich hatte ja nur den OPC-Konfigurator eingestellt-dort wir ja nur die Art der Verbindung bzw. IP-Adresse/Port usw. eingestellt.


----------



## repök (14 August 2012)

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut. Du  must in Codesys unter [Projekt]-[Optionen]-[Symbolkonfiguration] den Eintrag Symbole erzeugen wählen. dann im OPC-Configurator von Codesys das Projekt wählen. dann sollten alle symbole im OPC-Server auftauchen. die kannst du dann in WinCC einfach auswählen. ich hab jetzt kein Flex hier. aber ich denke da sollte es was ähnliches geben.


----------



## rheumakay (14 August 2012)

aha..also wie bei der eigentlichen OPC-Verbindung!!
Ich dachte da die Wago nur Modbus kann..gibt es da einen speziellen Syntax .

Werdes mal probieren..


----------



## rheumakay (14 August 2012)

so-habe das mal von repök getestet-allerdings ohne Erfolg.
In den Anhängen habe ich auch noch mal die PLC Einstellungen angefügt (habe das Ganze wie bei OPC-Server behandelt).
d.h.Zielsystemeinstellung_Symboldatei senden sowie Symboleinträge erzeugen (Es wird auch eine *.sym Datei erstellt in der die Variablen enthalten sind).
Bei WinCC bin ich mir nach wie vor nicht sicher, wie die Einstellungen vorzunehmen sind:
Wer ist der Remote-Computer?Eigentlich doch die PLC?Mit der möchte ich ja kommunizieren.
Wenn man dann unter Variablen Symbol auswählen möchte, kommt die Meldung Init OPC connection failed.

Bis jetzt bin ich ja immer davon ausgegangen, dass man nur auf Ausgangs/Eingangs/Merkerbereiche zugreifen kann-nicht symbolisch.

Weiß jemand Rat?!


----------



## repök (14 August 2012)

Der Remote-Computer ist der PC wo der OPC-Server läuft. In der Symbolkonfig kannst du eigenltich alles (also ganzes Projekt) markieren. dann hast du auf jeden Baustein und jede deklarierte Var zugriff. 
IM 3S-OPC-Konfigurator wählst du dann dein Projekt aus. Damit weiss der 3S-OPC-Server welche schnittstelle er nutzen soll, und welche vars angelegt sind.
dann sollte es eigentlich klappen..


----------



## rheumakay (15 August 2012)

Moin,
OK IP-Adresse des PC habe ich als Remote-Computer angegeben.
In Codesys habe ich erst mal zum testen nur die globalen Variablen in die Symboldatei *.sym übernommen, um die Datei zunächst übersichtlich zu lassen.
Im Anhang habe ich mal die Einstellungen im OPC-Konfig beigefügt. (IP 169.254.218.205 = PLC) PC=169.254.218.173
Klappt aber trotzdem nicht 

PS:
Ein Ping vom PC zur PLC klappt, mit Visam auf dem PC gehts auch.


----------



## rheumakay (15 August 2012)

Kann es sein, das der Port im OPC-Konfig nicht stimmt?
Bei BoschRexroth habe ich Port 1200 eingetragen.
Hier 2455??


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

Kann mir jemand für die Anbindung an Modbus erklären, welchen Sinn es macht einen OPC-Server einzusetzen?

Ich habe selbst schon einmal einen Wago via TCP/IP an WinCC angebunden, aber einen OPC habe ich dafür nicht gebraucht .

Würd mich freuen wenn mich jemand aufklärt was DER Vorteil am OPC ist


----------



## rheumakay (15 August 2012)

Hallo Rupp,
leider sind meine Vorraussetzungen : WinCC2005advanced ->dort kann man nur OPC auswählen (Modbus nur über seriell auswählbar)
Laut Wago sollte es mittels OPC klappen.
Wenn du noch ne andere Idee hast...


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 August 2012)

[EDIT] Ok das kann sein, werds nochmals nachsehen [/EDIT]


----------



## repök (15 August 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das der Port im OPC-Konfig nicht stimmt?
> Bei BoschRexroth habe ich Port 1200 eingetragen.
> Hier 2455??



wenn ich das so richtig im kopf habe müsste  er sich den port aus dem projekt holen. es muss auf jeden fall der selbe  sein wie im projekt in den kommunikationeinstellungen. ich weiss noch  das ich die schwierigkeiten hatte mit der symdatei. hast du mal einen  opc-testclient? dann könnte man schauen ob sich überhaupt was tut.

ps: in der opcconfig.exe must du den kanal genau wie in den komunikationsparametern in codesys einstellen. da hats bei mir mit dem rockwell-test-client sofort funktioniert.


----------



## rheumakay (16 August 2012)

Es läuft !!
Ich hatte die Variablen mit einem OPC-Browser getestet.Dort erschien immer eine Fehlermeldung.
Ich habe unter Netzwerkverbindungen dem PC eine feste IP zugewiesen (war vorher auf automatisch)
Dann unter WinCC Verbindungen OPC eingestellt, den entsprechenden Codesys OPC Server ausgewählt, dann die IP-Adresse des PC´s angegeben.
Unter Variablen->Symbol anklicken, dann wird nach den von der PLC ausgegebenen Variablen "gebrowst".
Auswählen und FERTIG

Wieder was dazu gelernt


----------

